# Lights



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Has anyone tried all the different kind of lights? It sounds like most people agree that HPS are the best but i'm trying to get the best visibility with what I have.
If anyone has tried or seen them all on the water could you rate them for me?

LED
Halogen
Mercury Vapor 
Metal Halide
HPS

I plan on getting HPS eventually but right now I have halogen and mercury vapor and have only used the halogen. Is the MV better or worse?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I've had every one on your list except LED's & Mercury Vapor. I switched from HPS to Mh's. 2-400's and 2- 175's

I've rerigged lights and boats more then most. I just like screwing with it. But I'm pretty well done now.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've used everything except led and mercury vapor. Currently running 4 150watt hps.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

TRG, I think the halogen would be better except for the higher amp draw.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

flounderslayerman said:


> TRG, I think the halogen would be better except for the higher amp draw.


I just bought the ryobi generator this morning and been thinking about changing up my lights till I can afford to get better ones. I've been using 2 500 watt halogens and I think i'm just gonna go get one more of them. I have 2 175 watt mercury vapors I was wondering about but I haven't heard of anyone using MV.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I ran 4 fixtures in Halogen for a while. What I did was swap the 500watt bulbs to 300watt bulbs so the generator could handle the load...This allowed 2 lights forward and 2 lights out to the sides.

I even have some fixtures in my garage laying around I give away. You will need mounts for them.


----------



## fishhawk84 (Jun 5, 2013)

dose any body gig by wading


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Lots of folks wade gig.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I have been running underwater halogens for years in different setups, just dont want to mess with generators and be a little more quiet. 
I bought three 18w leds this year and was stunned at how bright they were. They do not pull many amps and can be used above or below the water line.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I use an LE grade Pelican LED flashlight, but I don't think that's what you're after.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have stood behind flounderslayermans HPS lights and I think my halogens work better...But they do make a genny pull hard. I have a old honda 2200 watt which pulls 2000 continuous. Drinks a gallon every 2 hours with 4 lights running,gets about 4 hours with 3 lights on.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

drifterfisher said:


> I have stood behind flounderslayermans HPS lights and I think my halogens work better...But they do make a genny pull hard. I have a old honda 2200 watt which pulls 2000 continuous. Drinks a gallon every 2 hours with 4 lights running,gets about 4 hours with 3 lights on.


Everybody has there own opinions, but I'm gonna have to respectfully disagree. I have ran both and the hps lights are substantially better than halos. 300 watt halos put out around 8-9000 lumens of light and 150 watt hps lights put out 14,500 lumens of light using a third less amps. Not to mention the ability to penetrate murky water better. I ran both on the boat at the same time and the difference is amazing.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Like said above, everyone has their opinion. I am using 6 50 watt led's and 2 27 watt led's powered with two 12 volt deep cycle batteries and they have worked for 7 hours no problems. No heat, no noise, and I love them. But thats me. Personally I have used halos and underwater lights but the bottom line is if its muddy I can't see good with any light. Heck, maybe its my vision and not the lights. It sure is nice though polling around with the country music playing and cutting up with my buddies nad not having to hollar over the genny.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I started with LED's, then moved to 500w halogens, then to CFL, then to 400 halide, then to 1 400w hps with 2 150's and finally the 3 400 hps

You get to the last step and you will never again wish you had just a little more light to see better. But that's just me. I'm in Alabama, not Florida.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Everybody has there own opinions, but I'm gonna have to respectfully disagree. I have ran both and the hps lights are substantially better than halos. 300 watt halos put out around 8-9000 lumens of light and 150 watt hps lights put out 14,500 lumens of light using a third less amps. Not to mention the ability to penetrate murky water better. I ran both on the boat at the same time and the difference is amazing.


Glad we can agree to disagree. I don't deal with the yellow of the HPS lights as well as the whiter halo's. I really like the super white of metal halide,but if your not in the crystal clear water of destin they just do not work good. I wish I could find a HPS in a whiter version.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got three nib 400watt Hps, and 6 250watt Hps light as well as a Makita suitcase generator that I might sell. I decided to mother ship my paddleboard on my searay anchor up and use the night ops led paddleboard lights to do my floundering... I just ordered the lights for my board if all goes as planned then I will be selling my hps setup. All lights are new in box, generator is like new...


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

HPS hands down.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ive always used a 12 volt 50 watt bulb........low key and effective . It doesn't scare fish a hundred yard away...into deepwater either ???!!!


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

I wade in TX. Will try my hand in Pensacola starting next week while on vacation at the Portofino. 

I use a PVC/LED set up that works really well. Light, runs forever on 8 AA batteries. 

Got the lights at www.oznium.com

I will post about my experience in Pensacola. 

Take care. 

Fangard


----------



## Ethan72 (May 27, 2013)

I use a LED but haven't tried anything else except for halogen but I really like it. I have the flounderPro 2600. http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLight.html


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

a said:


> ive always used a 12 volt 50 watt bulb........low key and effective . It doesn't scare fish a hundred yard away...into deepwater either ???!!!


Neither does a Generator and radio playing...... But a Full Moon Will.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> Neither does a Generator and radio playing...... But a Full Moon Will.


I agree. I've scraped their back with the TM before and all they do is bury up a little deeper.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The gennie doesn't spook fish at all.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

once they've made the decision to bury up,....they'll stick no doubt, ...ive seen them running out as the light approached...a little stealth never hurt..imo


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've seen fish run with underwater and above water lights. So if they're going to run they're gone.


----------

